# Should i buy the Canon 70D new or used?



## ESipes1985 (Jan 1, 2015)

So, I have the opportunity and budget to buy the Canon 70D with the EF-S 18-135 IS STM Lens. I was going to buy the camera with the lens new at a local camera retailer when I went to another known and reputable camera shop and they had a used Canon 70D with a shutter count under 1400. The sales rep stated that the previous owner traded up and went a full frame dSLR. However, that means that I would need to buy the Canon EF-S 18-135 IS STM Lens brand new, as no one around has it used around here.

With that being said, I did the math, and ends up I would only save about $30 if I bought it used with the one-year warranty they sell. I know it is ONLY $30 but that $30 could be put towards a SD card or such. However, I can have the piece in mind that I have it new.

I have been wrapping my head around this, cannot figure out what to decide, and need to make a decision by this Saturday, so I am asking for you all, what is your opinion on this?


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 1, 2015)

Under no circumstances would I be willing to buy a camera "used" for _merely_ a $30 savings.  Consider that a new (or even a "refurbished") camera would have a 1 year warranty with it.  A "used" camera (not a refurb) won't have a warranty.  

Currently a "new" 70D with 18-135mm STM lens should run $1350.  

A refurb from the Canon online store is about $1080... that's $270 off the new price AND it would include a warranty.

See:  Canon EOS 70D 18-55mm IS STM Refurbished | Canon Online Store


----------



## Nevermore1 (Jan 1, 2015)

I would go for the new one.  It's only a $30 difference.   If you need and SD card they can be found extremely cheap now a days,  you could get a cheap one until you can afford a more expensive high-speed card then the cheap one can be a backup.   I have this camera and lens setup and really like it.


----------



## iolair (Jan 6, 2015)

I look to save at least 20% to justify going for used; you never know for sure how it's been treated, and you miss out on the full manufacturer's warranty.

If it's as simple as the straight choice you present, then in your position I'd definitely go for the new one.  However, it's worth shopping around for better used prices.


----------

